# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Ball Python Morphology >  Our Favorite Links

## JLC

Here are some of our favorite links to both informative, helpful sites as well as just pure eye candy.  Enjoy!  If you know of a site that you believe belongs on this list, please let me know. 


BP.net - Lesson in Basic Genetics
BP.net - Morph FAQs
Chang Bioscience - Punnet Square Calculator
OWAL Reptiles - Genetics Calculator
Ralph Davis Reptiles - Matrix
World of Ball Pythons - Genetic Wizard
World of Ball Pythons - Morph List

----------

78littlered (11-11-2019),angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),JCH979 (11-26-2012),_Lady mkrj58_ (01-23-2015),SilasHorn'sHerptiles (08-27-2019),WintersSerpentine (09-06-2016)

----------

